# NeuroInflammation as a cause of Depression and SAD



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Is anyone familiar with this? A lot of sources point to the cause of neuronal degeneration as the source of depression, anxiety, parkinson's and alzheimer's. I was watching a show with Bill Nye the science guy. They mentioned that byproducts of the production of aluminum have been linked as a cause of neuro-degeneration and the diseases I listed above. This is where strong antioxidants come to play.

Researchers know what part of the brain is defective in, say, parkinson's disease. But they have no idea what's causing this degeneration. Maybe it's toxins in the environment, maybe it's some identified pathogen. What is known, is the inflammatory response generated by the brain is what ACTUALLY causes damage.

Just like in cases of arthritis and rheumatoid arthritis, it's the inflammation that destroys the joint not the cause of.

Even the newer theories of depression say the problem is our brain cells are dying and that the old theory of neurotransmitter deficiency like serotonin is false. If this were true, anti-depressants should work instantly, but they don't.

http://www.boston.com/bostonglobe/ideas ... head_fake/

However, I'm interested in antioxidants and flavonoids that work in the brain specifically and not just on peripheral neurons.

So far, I've come across the following:

*Luteolin*

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 094115.htm

*Curcumin & Fish Oil* - in a previous post.

Anyone else know anything? I think this is where our focus should be.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

> Flavonoids: modulators of brain function?
> Spencer JP.
> 
> Molecular Nutrition Group, School of Chemistry, Food and Pharmacy, University of Reading, Reading RG2 6AP, UK. [email protected]
> ...


I also found this amazing study. It says Quercetin and Resveratrol protect brain cells from dying caused by neuro-inflammation.



> Resveratrol and quercetin, two natural polyphenols, reduce apoptotic neuronal cell death induced by neuroinflammation.
> Bureau G, Longpré F, Martinoli MG.
> 
> Department of Biochemistry and the Neuroscience Group, Université du Québec à Trois-Rivières, Trois-Rivières, Québec, Canada.
> ...


conclusion? Take Luteolin to reduce neural inflammation and damage and take Quercetin to protect cells from damage already present.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Flavonoid content in some foods



> Flavonoid (myricetin, quercetin, kaempferol, luteolin, and apigenin) content of edible tropical plants.
> 
> Miean KH, Mohamed S.
> 
> ...


USDA Database for the Flavonoid Content of Selected Foods, Release 2.1 (2007)

http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/D ... av02-1.pdf


----------



## proximo20 (Nov 25, 2006)

From acu-cell.

Both - sulfur and selenium - affect the central nervous system, provoking an inflammatory response as
a result of excessive uptake / retention (such as with ALS), and provoking a degenerative response as
a result of insufficient uptake / retention (such as with Alzheimer's disease). Subsequently, dietary and
supplemental sources of sulfur should be adjusted accordingly when dealing with either condition.

So in your case if you are sure that excess sulfur, selenium might be the problem.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Wow!

Turns out, there are two kinds of Vitamin B12. Cyanocobalamine which gets concentrated in the liver and is present in ALL your B-vitamin supplements. Then there is MethylCobalamin which is sold are sublingual lozenges. This stuff works exclusively in the brain and it helps regenerate and protect nerves and neurons. This is just what I was looking for.

I looked at the B-complex bottle I bought, and it was all cyanocobalamine...useless in my case.

We need more of this.

READ

http://www.aor.ca/int/magazines/pdf/Hol ... alamin.pdf


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

Pure dark chocolate (yum) I do believe it has to be 60 or 65% and above.. the higher, the better.

CoQ10 (also increases energy and has mood boosting.)
http://www.raysahelian.com/coq10.html

Green tea is a great one too. :yes

L-Carnosine 
http://www.raysahelian.com/carnosine.html
(I have to pick this one up)

The ones you mentioned are also great.

_As a side note_, I've found 5-HTP to be great for mood/depression/anxiety. Natural seratonin booster:yes 
http://www.raysahelian.com/5-htp.html

I've found passion flower to be pretty nice also (for anxiety). I just picked that up today.

I actually found a lot of good information on the website that talks about the ones I mentioned above. Here is the home page:
http://www.raysahelian.com/


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Thanks for the info. Coconut holder and good site!

Here's more proof that the cobalamin form of vitamin B-12 is vital: Studies show the brains of vegans shrink overtime because of a deficiency of this and other nutrients.

http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/Heal ... 480629.cms

Sublingual methylcobalamine is dirt cheap and very effective. Everyone go and pick up a bottle. If you check you B-complex vitamins, they all have cyanocobalamin. This is useless for the brain.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

There are a number of other brain protecting / regenerating supplements that you might consider:

Acetyl-l-carnitine
r-lipoic acid
fish oil
bacopa
silymarin
EGCG
TTFD (fat soluble B1)
methylcobalamine
curcumin
blueberries!


----------

